# screenwriting agents.



## huxley (Jun 19, 2007)

I need to start sending query letters to agents, but I have one problem I don't know any agents' addresses or even where to get them. 

I would think the agents that you want to contact would be the ones in New York and in California. How would I go about in finding the addresses of those agents ? 

I've heard that they're agent lists and/or directories, but where do I find these lists and recent ones, like 2005, 06, 07. 

And did anyone on this forum ever send a query letter to an agent or have the addresses of agents? 

And if it's not already done, I thought a good idea could be to collaborate together and compile a list of agents adresses. we could all contribute. What do you guys think?


----------



## terrib (Jun 19, 2007)

Huxley, you might want to try the Literary Market Place or the Writer's Digest Guide To Literary Agents for agents' specific submission guidelines. Good luck.
Terri


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 19, 2007)

If you are looking for screenwriting help you're asking the wrong people, Hux.  And neither of those books are going to help you much.     If you're writing plays, get on some screenwriting sites.  It's a different industry, different agents, different writing,  different brand of hell.

There are already MANY great agent search sites.  But I'd suggest you go look at the list on wga.com   Then start cruising sites like moviebytes and done deal  and all the hundreds of screenwriting sites you'll find on google.

It's damn near impossible to get a film agent without selling a film.  MUCH harder than literary agents, which is no picnic itself.    There are all sorts of other ways people try to break in to Hollywood.  Peer review sites like Zoetrope and Triggerstreet,  portfolio sites like inktip.   And all the contests!  Ay!   

I'd say this:  start with some "newbie" sites like the top membership Yahoo screenwriting groups,  absolutewrite,  etc.   READ what they're saying, ask your stupid questions there where there are a lot of stupid people.  

If your ego gets through that, AND YOU HAVE A GOOD SCRIPT READY TO SHOW  sign on to Zoetrope for peer review.  And/or Triggerstreet.   See what happens.  And keep poking around trying to get the picture.

A LOT of film-selling activity by outsiders is sending scripts directly to producers who advertise on inktip, mandy,  scriptpimp,  scriptologist,  etc.  Because agents just don't want to hear from you and NOBODY in Holllywood reads scripts.  They just hear thing from people they think know more than they do.  Seriously.


----------



## mammamaia (Jun 20, 2007)

it's www.wga.*org*... .com will take you to a different sort of business site... this one is the west coast branch of the writers' union and where you should also register and archive your script before sending out any queries...

as a lot of the folks i mentor are aspiring screenwriters, i have lots of info on all aspects of the craft... tips and basic info and such that i can forward to you... i also help many of them with their queries, so if you want some help with this, just drop me a line... 

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com

ps: fyi, the best listing source is the 'hollywood creative directory' that you should be able to find at your local library... in addition to agent listings on wga.org, you should check the agents' own org'n, AAR... and be sure to check all at p&e [preditors & editors] for before approaching them, as all who are found in these listings aren't necessarily 100% legit...


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 20, 2007)

have you ever written, registered or sold a script?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 22, 2007)

I didn't think so.


----------

